
9 Black Swan events that took the financial markets by storm [infographic] - Call-Levels
http://www.call-levels.com/blog/9-black-swan-events-finance-infographic/
======
goodbadvlad
Very nice summary. The combination of "9" with a swan in the header makes it
look like it is actually "2". I was thinking - where did the rest 7 go

~~~
Call-Levels
Cheers! We tried to make it blend into the Swan, but I guess it wasn't clear
enough lol. Thanks for reading beyond the first 2 events though!

